
Show HN: Kawaii-player with builtin media server written in python - kanishkalinux
https://github.com/kanishka-linux/kawaii-player
======
kanishkalinux
kawaii-player is an audio/video player and manager with builtin media server.
Media server of this application can be turned on and off with just one click
anywhere and anytime without any complicated setup. Most of the media servers
are normally designed to have their own dedicated server machine which are
normally switched on 24x7. But this application allows user to start and
create media server instance on the fly on any working computer, so that they
can share media with their own other computers and devices, without involving
any third party in between. And once it's done, they can switch it off.

The application has also developed the concept of universal playlist
generation with mixed content (i.e local audio, local video, youtube url,
addons url or even torrent stream), which once generated by media server can
be played on any device, on any platform with popular clients which allows
playing http streams. It doesn't perform any transcoding, since players like
mpv/mplayer/vlc can play any format. Moreover vlc and kodi are available on
mobile platforms also, which are able to play media without transcoding. It
also features a dry and boring web interface for accessing your collection and
generating universal playlist.

The application originally started as simple combined audio/video
player/manager with support for custom addons. But I thought that, once our
media collection is organised, there are instances when we want to access it
from other devices. There are many solutions to it in the market, but I wanted
a lightweight, portable and no-heavy setup kind of solution; hence I built
media server within the player itself.

User can fire up media server anywhere, and can share content with other
devices using wi-fi. If wi-fi is not available in particular area, then user
can create their own wi-fi network, by converting any android device or
computer as wi-fi hotspot.

Apart from above mentioned unique features, the application has many more
features such as torrent streaming, detached video mode, youtube wrapper using
qtwebengine etc.. which are not normally found in other media player
applications, which users can explore by following README of the project page.

PS: When I started writing the application, I knew nothing about python and
ecosystem surrounding it. I just wanted to create a simple gui based native
application quickly for my personal use only. I had no intention of writing
some 30k lines of code with so many features. But once I started, I could not
resist adding more and more features, since I was really having fun with
python!!. Due to some bad design choices and my lack of knowledge about python
and it's ecosystem in the beginning, the code has become unmageable and messy,
which will make it difficult to add new features unless I refactor the code
properly. But the programme is currently working as expected on my system. And
theoretically the application can be installed on any system which supports
installation of python-3.5+ and pyqt5-5.5+.

